# Libinput-1.16.0 Says That System Is Too Slow

## FR3141

After upgrading to libinput-1.16.0 my Xorg log contains a LOT of repeats of the same message:

(EE) event1  - Chicony USB Keyboard: client bug: event processing lagging behind by 29ms, your system is too slow

Supposedly, this is is just a warning and should be of no concern:

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Libinput-1.16-Released

But is there anything that can be done to stop these messages?  Do I need a new keyboard?

My hardware has not changed and my system functions the same as always.  It is only the upgrade to libinput-1.16.0 that caused this.

----------

## Ionen

Had a quick look at the libinput source and I don't see a way to silence it other than patching the message out.

I get the message as well but only twice at the start then never again, given spam seem silly for a end user that's okay with the lag I'd imagine future versions may go back on this and change/limit it.

Edit: I don't think replacing the keyboard itself will do anything, sounds like it uses the compositor to determine the delay which has nothing to do with it. Not that I looked much more into this. I'd imagine disabling/fixing/replacing the compositor could stop it.Last edited by Ionen on Fri Aug 14, 2020 4:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FR3141

 *Ionen wrote:*   

> Edit: I don't think replacing the keyboard itself will do anything, sounds like it uses the compositor to determine the delay which has nothing to do with it. Not that I looked much more into this.

 

The issue seems to be with the compositor.  One of the posters on Phoronix even suggests that the message should read "compositor is too slow" rather than the "system is too slow."

I do not use a Desktop Envoronment.  I use only the FVWM window manager which is a compositing window manager.  Maybe the warning regards FVWM and should be reported to the FVWM developers.

----------

